# My A/C died...



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

My A/C went out, the building is 87F and its 103F outside. I don't have a chiller and it can't be fixed until Monday. I have a 125g tank with live rock, 2 Ocellaris Clownfish and a Yellow Belly Regal Tang. The tank temp is 79. Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## saber1971 (Apr 3, 2008)

try running a fan across your tank with your top off maybe??? icecubes(watch salinity)???


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

The tank is up to 86.5. I think I will put some ice cubes in a Ziploc. Will that work.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Turn off the lights and remove your hood. Also use the idea of blowing a fan across the surface. This will lower the temperature 4 or 5 degrees normally.

Ice cubes in zip locks sounds like a nice idea also.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Pasfur said:


> Turn off the lights and remove your hood. Also use the idea of blowing a fan across the surface. This will lower the temperature 4 or 5 degrees normally.
> 
> Ice cubes in zip locks sounds like a nice idea also.


I think I'm going to try filling some bottles with cold water. The lights are off, I have a high-powered fan going (10,000cfm), but the building is now at 100.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It's cooler outside now (10 less than the building), so I'm running several industrial fans out there (total of 45,000cfm). The tank's temp has dropped to 84.9.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck, I hope you manage to keep the temp down until it's fixed. If you're still having trouble, how about putting some water in a plastic bottle, freezing it and then putting it in the tank?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I got the tank cooled down, and the A/C is back on. (It got struck by lightning).

Thanks for your help.


----------

